# Please help with part numbers for 5th gear pop out fix



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm trying to help my brother out with a 1994 Sentra 2 door he just bought. It's not an SE-R, it's just a basic car. An XE maybe? What other models are there? Anyways, it pops out of 5th gear and there is a ticking in reverse. We need to get it fixed, but I don't know of the best way to do it. I figured the best way would be to buy a "5th gear pop out kit" and do it ourselves or one of my friends. Should I be worried about the ticking in reverse? I was also considering a junk yard trans but I don't want to have this problem again. I read that the parts from Nissan are upgraded and I shouldn't have to worry about the 5th gear thing again. Is this true?


And, what manual should I get to read up on pulling the trans? Something cheap besides a factory manual. Or does anyone have scans of manuals online that I could download? Thanks, I hope to get this fixed soon.

Adam


----------



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)

I just re-read my post, and I must have been asleep when I wrote it! 


What I was asking was what are the part numbers I need for a 94 XE Sentra 5-speed? I've seen a parts list for an SE-R but nothing for a XE. Someone please help as were going to tear it apart very soon. Thanks!


----------



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)

Nobody? I really need to get this fixed soon.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

usually the 1.6 doesn't get any form of pop out so there is no fix for it... best bet... find a tranny from a junk yard or take apart the tranny and pop off 5th gear, get a replacement from dealer ($$$)...


----------



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)

James said:


> usually the 1.6 doesn't get any form of pop out so there is no fix for it... best bet... find a tranny from a junk yard or take apart the tranny and pop off 5th gear, get a replacement from dealer ($$$)...




Seriously? I could have sworn I read through pages of posts here talking about there XE Sentras popping out of 5th gear. 


So it only applies to the 1.8 or whatever the SE-R has? 


That really sucks. So I guess we will have to take our chances with the junkyard? 

Any reccomendations on a good manual?


----------



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Adam F said:


> Any reccomendations on a good manual?


I like the Chilton's myself...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I've read about the 1.6 litres having pop-out but it's not real common compared to the SE-R's. I don't know if the Pulsar SE has the same trans as the 1.6 sentra but I've driven one of those with 5th gear pop-out.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

my second transmission... or was it the third... can't remember... anyways, it had third gear pop out... the next one after that had no third OR fourth... but I don't think those issues were because of manufacture defect. the one in my car now is pretty nice...

on sr20forum.com there was a place you could DL a FSM for a 96 sentra/200sx... very helpful!


----------



## katskit (Jun 3, 2003)

mine had that problem, turned out a flush with 80/90w synthetic mobil one helped out, you might try that....sounds weird i know but it worked for mine


Kits


----------



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)

We ended up getting a junkyard trans with 60k miles on it for $300. Replaced it, along with the clutch, and it now runs like a champ. Shifts smoothly and no 5th gear popout!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

cool... you should open up the tranny and see what is up with 5th.


----------



## Adam F (Mar 12, 2004)

Can't, gave it away


----------

